# Auto shifter and consloe help



## Superbad (Apr 17, 2020)

I have a 69 LeMans , 400 with a 2004R trans.
I need help with putting a stock floor shifter and console back in. I currently have a Hurst V Matic shifter that is nice but I would prefer the stock look. I have a stock 3 sp shifter and a dual gate shifter to choose from. 1st, will the same cable work for both? 2nd, mounting loation for the shifter. 3rd, is there a neutral switch and reverse light that can be easily made to work?, column switch is disconnected due to header clearance. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Joe B


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome ... !

well ..... get ready for a ramble.... since 42 people looked so far and no replies...
I went and got a barley pop ........ so here we go inside my head ....

in no particular order,,,,,,,,

headers and 69-72 reverse lockouts dont work together very well or at all ....
that basically eliminates the steering column lower collar (by the dash) from spinning as a column shift collar would .... we usually wire up the arm on the column on the engine side in the full UP position..and tie it off to the booster bracket,,,,,,,
that would be the in PARK position ,,,, this lets your key out of the column ,,also ....
the nuetral safety switch and back up lite switche is at the base of the steering column inside and operated by the out side lever moving that now is wired up... so no backup lites without
some toggle switch or ...

so.... you wanna put a console in .... you mention dual gate ,,,, also 700 r4
only the 68 dual gate fits correctly ,,,, 67 is TOTALY different minus a couple parts...
both have nuetral safety switches on em that included the back up lite also originaly...
often gone on used ones........

as for over drive and finding room for another gear in the selector slot ,.... well
I know nothing about that conversion stuff they sell .... seems there is enuf problems with aftermarket cables and 2 speed and 3 speed and dual gate cable s not moving far enuf to get in park or not being able to get in first gear and having park ,,,, lots to read there ...
I doubt that the aftermarket cable will work with the stock hurst shifter with some hacking..

my 4 68 69's are all manual trans cars so Im not much help ...
I have a couple consoles for the auto matics and floor brackets and measurementsif you need em someday

you may have to
make new legs for your shifter you have now to fit in the console and put a toggle in for the backup lights,,,

A Scott T ramble


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Shiftworks has a number of floor/trans conversions, BUT, from what I read, not for the 2004R. Floor-Shift Conversion Kits

I don't know if it is possible to purchase a kit, and even a matching console being Pontiac or other GM shifter/console and make it work. I do not know exactly what the differences are.

The next option is you are going to have to fabricate something up. In checking what the hot rodders do, *Lokar *has shift conversions that my work. They list the 2004R. You can see examples of the shifters and how they mount. These will give you the 4-speed look (something like the short 10" or 12" with a Hurst T-handle would look good), but you may be able to adapt the console over the top of one and make it look more like an automatic. I had a '69RR that had long lost the 4-speed and when they put in an automatic, used a conversion and it looked like it still had the 4-speed. So it depends on your fabricating skills and how creative you can be. https://lokar.com/assets/downloads/lokar-catalog28.pdf


----------



## littlericky (Sep 27, 2018)

I believe Shiftworks offers kit for either shifter and a 200-4r, GTO & LeMans Productsunless I’m reading it wrong. 

The his/hers has accommodations for a reverse light switch as there were no locking columns in 68. SW also sells a shifter mount for the switch for 69 plus cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbad (Apr 17, 2020)

Well thanx fellas, I think I'm going with stock 3sp shifter mainly because I have the top plate that works. I guess I can live without low1. I think all the brackets are there to mount the shifter to the floor but none to mount the console. I need to have neutral and back up light switches actuated by the shifter if possible would be nice. I'm going to check and see what Shift Works has. Thanx again, Joe b


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

I had a ‘67 that had a Hurst Promatic shifter installed in the console. Looked like they had removed the top plate from the Hurst base and mounted it to the (two-speed) console. Looked pretty good, and almost factory. Chrome top, shift quadrant, and Hurst on the stick. Maybe you can do this with your existing shifter.


----------



## Superbad (Apr 17, 2020)

littlericky said:


> I believe Shiftworks offers kit for either shifter and a 200-4r, GTO & LeMans Productsunless I’m reading it wrong.
> 
> The his/hers has accommodations for a reverse light switch as there were no locking columns in 68. SW also sells a shifter mount for the switch for 69 plus cars.
> 
> ...


So I checked out Shiftworks and they have just what I need to convert my factory 3sp shifter to an overdrive shifter to work with my TH200-4R. Also a functioning park/neutral and backup light switch. Also it will all work with the factory console. A little pricey but why stop spending now.

  
* 1968-75 GTO / LeMans Factory Shifter Conversion Kit *

Select Transmission: TH200-4R / TH700-R4 / 4L60E / 4L70E / 4L80E
*1968-75 GTO / LeMans Neutral Safety / Back-up Light Switch Relocation Kit *

Select Transmission: 4-Speed Overdrive Transmissions
*Shiftworks Shift Cable *

Select Length: 30" (Standard)


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

ahhhhhhh huh

I see they change the cable pull arm ....

we used to drill the hole a hole lower on the 2 speed shifters to convert to 3 speed trannys
so I guess they are making the new part with the pin hole lower also ..

we also would hog out the hole on the tranny levers for the 67 68 2 speed cables
going to th -350's usually


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't even hesitate in spending more money 'cause that's all you will be doing as long as you own the car. After a while you will get more used to it and it gets easier and easier and soon you don't even look at prices, you just see what you want and hit the "purchase" button and slip on over to Paypal and complete the sale.............and you will feel good.  LOL

I read that Shiftworks did make a kit, BUT on another forum they said they discontinued the kit and no longer offered it. Maybe he had to say that to save face for the other forum members as it was probably his wife who told him that he was not spending another dime on "that old car." That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Superbad (Apr 17, 2020)

OK, shifter / console project is done


----------



## p.rat75 (Oct 26, 2019)

Just a "heads-up" for everyone, here are a couple of more websites for shifter parts and services: 1.) inlinetube.com and 2.) thepartguy.com. The second one offers rebuild and re-chrome services.


----------



## littlericky (Sep 27, 2018)

The update looks great


----------

